# 2017 6 speed grinds going into 2nd



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the M32 club. Read this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-gen1-powertrain/36617-cruze-manual-transmission-m32-issues.html

Same transmission as we have in the Gen1. I have an accumulator bypass mod that will be on the market soon that will fix this, along with a CDV delete and a change to AMSOIL Synchromesh. 

Start with the fluid and go from there. The shift grind has been a pain in the ass of every manual Cruze owner since these cars were introduced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll second the switching to Amsoil Synchromesh. It all but eliminated the 1->2 grind in my ECO MT.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

How come there is no fix from gm? Do people just not complain enough during their warranty for them to care about a fix? I'm gonna push for a new tranny when my warranty is almost out.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Why not double clutch and rev match? With the gearshift in neutral and the clutch engaged, rev the engine to where it would match RPMs shifting into 2nd gear. Then, disengage the clutch and quickly put the gear shift into 2nd gear, then engage the clutch again.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have also changed to Amsoil synchromesh which did help with second gear. I have also noticed some lag in the drive by wire throttle setup. I now find myself going through the shift process more sequentially which really helps. It gives the throttle body a little extra time to back off before you go to change gears.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> Why not double clutch and rev match? With the gearshift in neutral and the clutch engaged, rev the engine to where it would match RPMs shifting into 2nd gear. Then, disengage the clutch and quickly put the gear shift into 2nd gear, then engage the clutch again.


This particular shift doesn't matter. If you're accelerating hard in 1st and put the clutch in anywhere above 4500 RPM you can let the RPMs drop all the way to idle before moving the shift lever and the gear will still grind.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> Why not double clutch and rev match? With the gearshift in neutral and the clutch engaged, rev the engine to where it would match RPMs shifting into 2nd gear. Then, disengage the clutch and quickly put the gear shift into 2nd gear, then engage the clutch again.


RPMs take 40 minutes to fall when you clutch in from the stupid rev hang, which makes double-clutching for the HUGE gap between 1-2 almost impossible if you're running out 1st in the first place.


----------

